# Len Deighton book SS-GB being turned into 5 part mini series



## jollyjacktar (17 Jan 2016)

Some here might be familiar with this book by Len Deighton who is usually known for spy novels.  BBC is apparently turning it into a 5 part mini series, I hope they do it justice.  I read the book when it first came out in 78 and have been a fan of it.

From the Chapters website description of the book "In February 1941 British Command surrendered to the Nazis. Churchill has been executed, the King is in the Tower and the SS are in Whitehall...

For nine months Britain has been occupied - a blitzed, depressed and dingy country. However, it's "business as usual" at Scotland Yard run by the SS when Detective Inspector Archer is assigned to a routine murder case. Life must go on.

But when SS Standartenfuhrer Huth arrives from Berlin with orders from the great Himmler himself to supervise the investigation, the resourceful Archer finds himself caught up in a high level, all action, espionage battle.

This is a spy story quite different from any other. Only Deighton, with his flair for historical research and his narrative genius, could have written it"

https://www.chapters.indigo.ca/en-ca/books/ss-gb/9780008124878-item.html?ikwid=ss-gb&ikwsec=Home&ikwidx=0

The Daily Mail have a short article about the filming taking place around London at the moment. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3403958/Filming-new-BBC-drama-shows-London-looked-Germany-won-war.html


----------



## ModlrMike (17 Jan 2016)

Loved the book. Let's hope they do a good job with the series.


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jan 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Loved the book. Let's hope they do a good job with the series.



Me too.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## MarkOttawa (17 Jan 2016)

Hope we get it here--PBS?

Very nice P-51 Mustang novel:

Goodbye Mickey Mouse
http://www.amazon.ca/Goodbye-Mickey-Mouse-Len-Deighton/dp/0586054480

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jan 2016)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> Hope we get it here--PBS?
> 
> Very nice P-51 Mustang novel:
> 
> ...



That's a good read too.  Try XPD.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Feb 2016)

looking forward to this.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Feb 2016)

Sounds like _Fatherland_ in some respects.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Feb 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Sounds like _Fatherland_ in some respects.



similar, there is a whole slew of alt history novels dealing with the Third Reich winning the Second World War


----------



## dapaterson (12 Feb 2016)

Is there one where they build cars that they claim are less polluting, but it turns out that they lied?


----------



## Danjanou (12 Feb 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Is there one where they build cars that they claim are less polluting, but it turns out that they lied?



not yet, start writing  ;D


----------



## COBRA-6 (12 Feb 2016)

Cool! I need to re-read that book  :nod:


----------

